# Obama's exposition of the Sermon On The Mount



## BobVigneault (Aug 27, 2007)

Over the weekend Obama was invited to address the congregation at a 'church' in New Orleans. He did an original exposition of the Sermon On The Mount. Hey, that'll preach....NOT!

CNN) — Speaking to Sunday church congregants in New Orleans, Democratic presidential candidate Barack Obama invoked Jesus' Sermon on the Mount days before the second anniversary of Hurricane Katrina.

"Getting ready to talk to you today, I recall what Jesus said at the end of the Sermon on the Mount," Obama said at New Orleans' First Emmanuel Baptist Church. "He said, whoever hears these sayings of mine and does them, I will liken him to a wise man who built his house on a rock."

"The rains descended, the floods came, and the winds blew and beat on that house. But it did not fall, because it was founded on the rock," he continued.
*
That rock, he said, was a principal of brotherhood exemplified by the church during Hurricane Katrina — but not the federal government.*

"Something was wrong in America. Our foundation wasn't built on the rock," he said.

Obama blasted local, state and federal response to the storm, and touched upon ingredients necessary for the city's rebuilding, namely more employment opportunities for residents to rebuild, community-based law enforcement to tackle the city's crime epidemic, and improved health care.

President George Bush and several presidential candidates plan to visit New Orleans this week to commemorate the hurricane's anniversary.

Obama spent Saturday in Miami, where he brushed aside criticisms of running his campaign on the intangible platform of hope, calling himself a "hope monger," and proposed easing travel restriction with Cuba.


----------



## govols (Aug 27, 2007)

But he alludes to the rock as being the brotherhood.

Some of the comments at the bottom are pretty good.

The wise man builds his house on the rock but the foolish man builds his house 7 feet below sea level.


----------



## BobVigneault (Aug 27, 2007)

I've a strong feeling that the real Rock would be a stumbling block to Obama.


----------



## Scott (Aug 27, 2007)

Argh!


----------



## py3ak (Aug 27, 2007)

Let's get him under contract to write a commentary series!


----------



## kvanlaan (Aug 27, 2007)

What, we expected theologically intelligent things to issue forth from the man? (add indignant Yiddish accent while reading) 

Not defending him, just saying that we ought not expect to come upon diamonds in a manure pile. 

When I think of smiling him and his big-smile-supports-infanticide-wife as a presidential family, it almost makes me ill... Bob, you got another finger ready to plug this churchgoing hole in the Christian dike? You need to grow about two dozen more fingers, brother. I think we all do.


----------

